# Questions About Guitar Lessons



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

This may be a dumb question but...

I've decided that trying to teach myself is just too frustrating and am going to take some lessons with a real guitar teacher but I am not sure what length of lesson to take. Should I take half hour lessons or full hour lessons? I always thought that full hour lessons would make sense as they would be more economical and you would get more teaching during that hour but a couple of people have mentioned that half hour lessons are the way to go so that you don't get bogged down with too much info during each lesson.

What would people here recommend?


Also, can anyone here recommend a good teacher in the Brampton/Mississauga/Milton/GTA west area of Ontario? I want to learn the basics (properly as opposed to learning them myself as I've done up to now) and plan to play classic rock, metal (NWOBHM stuff like Priest, Maiden, etc. rather than the crappy metal that is out now), country, and (hopefully) some blues.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

This is really more of a personal preference thing, in my oppinion. I'd say starting out you are probably better off taking half hour lessons as there's really only so many things you can learn at once when you're starting out, but in the end it just comes down to what you yourself are more comfortable with. You can always tailor your lessons to whatever suits you best down the road, so don't worry about it too much.

I can't help you with your search for a teacher, but hopefully some of the GTA members will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Take a couple of half hour lessons and if it feels like you could keep going then talk to your teacher about increasing it to 45 min or 1 hour. Will you be practicing for an hour a day every day or will you be practicing for 20 minutes twice a week? That will really influence how much a teacher can give you each week.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Start with a half hour unless a portion of the lesson is dedicated to learning theory (with a paper and pen). Most beginners just get bogged down with more than that. You would do better with a half hour lesson twice a week than a full hour once a week. 

Its not an extensive listing, but this link may help: PlayYourGuitar.ca - Teachers


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Its not an extensive listing, but this link may help: PlayYourGuitar.ca - Teachers


Thanks for that link. I think I've found a guy reasonably close to me but, if things don't work out, I'll consult that list.


----------

